
Show HN: Wox – an open source launcher for windows inspired by Alfred and Launchy - ishu3101
https://www.getwox.com/
======
warunsl
I have been using this for a while. It is good. It is not a replacement to
GNOME Do yet (I am not sure if plugins bridge the gap) but I have found that
the application search is much faster compared to the Windows 7 Start Menu.

If the dev is here I have a question/bug report: Every time I reboot my
machine, there is a error dialog (with a huge stack trace) that I have to
dismiss. I see from the stack trace that it complains about not finding
certain applications. I have realized that these applications were on my
system when I first installed Wox, but since uninstalled.

Thanks for making this utility though. Makes my life on Windows 7 a bit
easier.

~~~
ishu3101
Please make sure you are using the latest build. You can download the latest
build from
[https://ci.appveyor.com/project/qianlifeng/wox/history](https://ci.appveyor.com/project/qianlifeng/wox/history)
(top green build -> artifacts -> release-binary.zip).

If you still get the error could you please report the issue here:
[https://github.com/Wox-launcher/Wox/issues/](https://github.com/Wox-
launcher/Wox/issues/)

------
KirinDave
I'm willing to try this, and it would have been really nice to have during the
Win8/7 days but...

What purpose does it serve in Windows 10? Every feature and voice recognition
seems to be part of the basic Win10 search (although you need to tweak it a
bit to get local content search mixed in with app launches; I usually turn
that off on spotlight).

Part of the reason I really like Win10 is that it has something that has
parity with these older tools. Indeed, Win10 is rightfully referred to as a
search-driven OS. Most help articles refer to searching from the top level box
into other apps, that can trivially publish search targets.

------
torgoguys
Docs say the keyboard shortcuts for this is alt+space. Does this mean that if
I install this, I can no longer access the standard alt+space windows menu to
minimize, resize, etc? If so, can the shortcut for Wox be changed? I've used
the standard windows menu since at least windows 3.0.

~~~
ishu3101
Yes, you can change the keyboard shortcut to whatever you like.

------
herbst
When i read launcher i thought i am going to see a a Windows Environment
replacement. Damn Android terminology. Anyway, i would definitly try that when
i would have Windows.

It is one of the typical missing features that let me wonder how windows
people can even talk about productivity. Kudos.

------
daviross
Very cool! I've been hoping something like this would get active development
again, since Launchy basically died.

Alfred's been pretty good Mac-side.

Shame that Synapse & near as I last saw Gnome Do seem to have also died off
Linux-side.

It's a useful product space.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
Check out dmenu for Linux.

[http://tools.suckless.org/dmenu/](http://tools.suckless.org/dmenu/)

Pipe a list of things into it, it'll graphically prompt the user for a
specific thing, and then it'll print that thing to stdout. I use it to switch
to named workspaces and to launch programs.

~~~
iheartmemcache
The whole suckless organization is an absolutely fantastic entity. I'm not
even sure who they are (over the course of nearly 20 years I've stumbled
across most members of the major -nix subset-communities), but suckless's
dedication to the UNIX "do one thing and do it right" ideal is so steadfast it
blows my mind.

Anyways, yeah, dmenu and dwm just _got it right_. (Though I must admit I flirt
with wmii these days). Every -nix'er owes it to him/herself to put 'exec dwm'
into their .xinitrc for a few months. This analogy won't do it justice - but -
the way your mind expands shifting over is comparable to the development
mentality shift one gets when moving from procedural C to LISP or Smalltalk.

------
mavromatis
Nice idea but can't install most plugins. The installation by wpm or manual
complete succesfully yet the plugin is not installed. Example: Switcheroo for
Wox; Wox.Plugin.SimpleClock.

------
blainesch
Open source, but no github/bitbucket links on the project or the plugins? This
makes any type of contributing very limiting.

~~~
disposition2
Github link is front-center ("Star") on the initial page
([https://github.com/qianlifeng/wox](https://github.com/qianlifeng/wox))

------
spacey
I will give it a try, looks like a good alternative to Launchy. The online
readme contains some broken images.

~~~
ishu3101
Could you please provide the link to the broken images so that it can be
fixed? Thanks

------
ivanyu
I wanted such a thing so badly that started to write it myself. Thanks!

